# DIY Force gauge for measuring shot to shot comparisons



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Made from a ratcheting socket wrench, a coffee can, an old tee shirt and duck tape (duct)... it's the ******* way to make a simple shot comparitor.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

wow u impress me every time on the new

cheers


----------

